# Blood alcohol limit to lower to .05



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

So on the news this morning they are talking about trying to lower the legal driving limit to .05 from .08, now personally I couldn't care less because I don't drink and drive. The thing that bothers me about this is their reasoning. They are saying that if they lower the limit it will cut the number of alcohol related deaths by some major number. Now tell me how the people that don't care about it being .08 and drive anyway why would they stop drinking and driving if they lower the limit? To me that is the same as saying if you take away my guns it will stop gun related deaths. People that break the law will still break the law no matter what is says.

Your thoughts on this?


----------



## havasu (May 15, 2013)

You hit the nail on the head Chris. It won't matter since the drunks wouldn't care anyway. Look at the people around you while driving who are on their cell phones! It is a steep fine but doesn't seem to stop anyone.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

I admit I am on the phone quite a bit while driving. I don't like to only because there is a law but I can not find a blue tooth that works good for both me and the people I am trying to talk to.

I think it is funny when people get mad about getting a ticket for being on the phone. You broke the law pay the price. I fully expect to get one myself at some point in time.

I think it is even funnier how many cops I see on the phone while driving.


----------



## havasu (May 15, 2013)

Chris said:


> I think it is even funnier how many cops I see on the phone while driving.



As my son would say...they are exempt. Hah...prove it!


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

Exactly!

Not that I really care but they should make an attempt to obey the laws we are forced to. You would think they would have some high dollar tax payer paid blue tooth.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

Law breakers will always break the law. Law abiding citizens will obey it and suffer.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2013)

Another example of "FeelGoodLegistration". It doesn't address the problem of drunk driving. It's the same thing with gun laws, the problem isn't guns its the mental illness of the wackos pulling triggers. The scary thing for me is when wen leave out at 3:00 in the morning to go to deer camp and watching the drunks on the road. We've called THP more than once.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Another example of "FeelGoodLegistration". It doesn't address the problem of drunk driving. It's the same thing with gun laws, the problem isn't guns its the ment illness of the wackos pulling triggers. The scary thing for me is when wee ave out at 3:00 in the morning to go to deer camp and watching the drunks on the road. We've called THP more than once.



Let me guess, you are either drunk or typing from your phone?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2013)

Chris said:


> Let me guess, you are either drunk or typing from your phone?



Freaking auto correct sucks...


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2013)

So we can still sniff a half a beer and drive.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Mar 4, 2014)

It's like the red light cameras; does nothing to improve safety but does a lot to improve municipal revenue.


----------



## havasu (Mar 4, 2014)

I believe you are on to sumthin', Riff Raff.


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2014)

You need to add motorcycle cops to that list.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 6, 2014)

And, OSHA mandated safety harneses on stripper poles...how low have we sunk in public safety, the girls are only trying to pay for college tutition for gosh sakes...


----------



## Rusty (Mar 8, 2014)

No law against talking on the phone and driving here. I wish there was. How about a no eating while driving or no putting on makeup while driving? I have seen people reading while driving.


----------



## mike68 (Mar 9, 2014)

When the law was .1, I drank carefully and respectfully.  I have never had a dui.    The.1 was just fine for making it a dui or not. Unfortunately now  the  can't leave it alone. so if it goes to .05 I will no longer worry about trying to stay under the legal limit as I have the past 25 years.


----------



## Deckape (Mar 13, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Its not a matter of how much youve had to drink, .1,  .08,  .05, or .01 The politicos are just taking another step to convert us to Islam. They dont allow any alcohol use at all. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]IMHO, we need to get the Tea Party & the Republicans back in the same bed long enough to remove the powers that be from office. [/FONT]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 14, 2014)

Deckape;IMHO said:


> [/COLOR]



Good luck with that, the toothpaste is already out of the tube.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 14, 2014)

Deckape said:


> [FONT=&quot]Its not a matter of how much youve had to drink, .1,  .08,  .05, or .01 The politicos are just taking another step to convert us to Islam. They dont allow any alcohol use at all. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]IMHO, we need to get the Tea Party & the Republicans back in the same bed long enough to remove the powers that be from office. [/FONT]



Don't forget, years ago the Conservative Christian Republicans wanted to outlaw alcohol. Here in Missouri, we couldn't even buy food on Sunday, because they thought it was a sin. It's always someone wanting to use their religion to control all of us.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 14, 2014)

Rusty,in my opinion, you are correct . Seems to be human nature that if one group feels a certain way, then every group should be required to feel the same way. Tolerance is usually greatly lacking, even in groups that promote tolerance.


----------



## Deckape (Mar 15, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Good luck with that, the toothpaste is already out of the tube.


Yeah, but it still needs to be brushed into the Congressional Offices.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

Rusty said:


> Don't forget, years ago the Conservative Christian Republicans wanted to outlaw alcohol. Here in Missouri, we couldn't even buy food on Sunday, because they thought it was a sin. It's always someone wanting to use their religion to control all of us.




Republicans worship God, Democrats worship government.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 9, 2014)

Riff_Raff said:


> Republicans worship God, Democrats worship government.



And both parties suck.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

rusty said:


> and both parties suck.



ding ding ding!!! :d :d :d



four edits and it's still 'lower casing' my reply automatically. :bizzare:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 9, 2014)

Rusty said:


> And both parties suck.



Give rusty a bid amen!


----------



## havasu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry Riff, the software is set up as to prevent yelling. Didn't like it then, don't like it now, and a real Beyotch to bypass. 

DING DING


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 10, 2014)

havasu said:


> Sorry Riff, the software is set up as to prevent yelling. Didn't like it then, don't like it now, and a real Beyotch to bypass.
> 
> DING DING



It even killed my smilies!!!!    : D

DING!
DING!
DING!


Thanks for the heads up; I thought it was my horrible computer skills the whole time.


----------

